# Could this be remains of vermiculite in my attic?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Leave it up to Holmes to alarm the public with his Chicken Little approach to everything.

If that was vermiculite, and that's all there is present, where did the rest of it go? If vermiculite was ever there to begin with! Doesn't look like any vermiculite/Zonolite I have ever seen.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Asbestos isn't a problem if its undisturbed. If you are planning to add insulation, lay a plastic vapor barrier over the debrie and the place the insulation on top of this!
Asbestos isn't gaseous, so it can' infiltrate the drywall underneath and the vapor barrier over the top will encapsulate it.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

doesn't look like vermiculite to me.....but I am not charging you for that opinion. If you are worried about it, then you should have it tested.


----------



## natetrain247 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm guessing its probably nothing more then just roof dust from when the roof was replaced.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You beat me to it!!! Crumbs from a roof replacement----

Doesn't look like vermiculite at all---And I've seen a lot of it!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

natetrain247 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm guessing its probably nothing more then just roof dust from when the roof was replaced.





oh'mike said:


> You beat me to it!!! Crumbs from a roof replacement----
> 
> Doesn't look like vermiculite at all---And I've seen a lot of it!


+1

To be safe, try not to disturb it too much and just blow/insulate right over top if you want.


----------

